# What was your last meal?



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Thought i would start a thread to get some ideas to change my diet about

What have you just eaten?

My last was my PWO shake from the gym

Im just in the middle of cooking some mince, pasta and veg


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

1/4 pounder, twirl, packet of crisps.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Just polished off 55g cashews. 200g (uncooked measure) oven cooked chicken breast topped with nandos peri peri chip sprinkle with a bit of ketchup.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

tuna sarnie and a pack of dry roasted peanuts


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

A large pizza with BBQ sauce, ham, mushrooms, pepperonis, chillies and a special mix of grated 4 cheeses on top

I have had one of these pretty much every day for nearly 6 weeks lol, i love getting fat at this time of year


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

My last meal was a bowl of honey nut shredded wheat bitesize this morning


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Wrong time of the year to start this thread :laugh:

I dont want cheat meals :lol:


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Syko said:


> Wrong time of the year to start this thread :laugh:
> 
> I dont want cheat meals :lol:


I had a chicken salad with tsp of LF salad cream and 20g cashews. Would rather have had Raptor's pizza!!!!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

A chicken breast ripped into pieces, approx 50g of brown rice (uncooked weight), 1/2 tin of veg soup and a load of chili flakes mixed in a bowl and heated in the microwave @1.30pm - just heating the exact same thing up again now.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

I've just had a shake. 140g Oats , 45g EVOO , 60g Whey. 1050 cals.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

1Tonne said:


> I've just had a shake. 140g Oats , 45g EVOO , 60g Whey. 1050 cals.


45g of evoo! That's a mans shake that is lol


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

lol, just testing to see what stomach can handle. That definately reached the limits.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

3 cans of fosters that a house mate unwittingly left in the fridge before going home for xmas, and a whole chicken. Probably shouldn't be drinking as I'm doing exam prep, but hey.. it's Christmas :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

couscous, chicken,olives and coconut oil


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i had 2 slices of wholemeal toast... and a tin of mackeral with loads of pepper mmmmmmm

now cookin some chicken , potato and brussels, broccoli and cabbage......


----------



## Weedon (Jun 29, 2010)

6 eggs on 3 slices of toast lol.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Shake was last,before that was

extra lean mince,new potatoes with a little butter,veg


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Turkey mince chilli and rice that i made for work yesterday but eat at home as we didn't bother going in due to the weather:thumb:


----------



## ashers (May 8, 2010)

All you can eat buffet, bread, noodles, rice, chicken, lamb..

Followed by 4 plates of Apple crumble, chocolate mousse's, chocolate/walnut cakes, plum cakes.. Easily 4000 cals

got to love having a day off


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Green beans, New potatoes, chicken fillet and fillet of fish,.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Chicken breast with reggae reggae sauce, brown pasta with pesto. Having Spicy Meatballs for my next meal thought


----------



## little_jm (Feb 8, 2010)

Some fried chopped peppers, fried diced chicken breast, all coated in fajita spice shake, in a fajita wrap,little spinkling of cheese. Yuummmm.

Simple but gorgeous


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

250g steak mince and 125g basmati rice.Washed down with 4 raw eggs half pint milk and 2 table spoons of olive oil.


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Home made chicken curry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

isolate and 25g fish oil


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

150 grams of pasta with tesco's own brand pasta sauce with a nice big pice of chicken breast.

went down a treat 

finished off with a dairy milk chocolate from my tin of roses... :innocent:

gotta love bulking :lol: :lol:


----------



## gt190 (Dec 25, 2009)

roast beef with some salad.


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

had about 10 choco bars, some chicken some oil cheesecake :lol:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Oil Cheesecake eh? Sounds lovely :lol:


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Chicken 100g veg 18g oilve oil mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

gammon eggs oven chips...gluten free cakes with marshmallow topping,crem caramel

and some after 8's lol,fvk it its almost xmass init.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

mal said:


> gammon eggs oven chips...gluten free cakes with marshmallow topping,crem caramel
> 
> and *some after 8's* lol,fvk it its almost xmass init.


sheeeet, not got any of them in, always go for them at xmas. well, them and them mint matchsticks


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

300grams lean steak mince made into burgers and 100grams millet


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Fillet steak and rump steak, brown rice, broccoli, BCAA's and whey shake.

Couldn't find the toblerone lol


----------



## Horsfall (Nov 7, 2010)

2 chicken breasts wrapped in palma ham with a little mozzarella and some new potatoes.... yum


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Just made a tuna pasta bake, 75g whole grain pasta, 45g philadelphia light, 50ml vegetable stock, 75g tuna, 75g sweetcorn and abit of grated cheese on top. Really nice and quick and easy to make!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Beer and a 6oz burger from weaherspoons

Bacon and eggs for breakfast and about 4 protein shakes throughout the day :whistling:


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Eggs, Sausages and Na an bread


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Hmm im just finished 5 big slices of roast beef :thumb: and a nice cold glass of cranberry juice.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Massive t-bone steak

sweet potato

half cup brown rice

150g green veg.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Half portion chicken foo young, half portion special fried rice and a drizzle of BBQ sauce and l must say it was fu**ing AWESOME !!


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Chicken Kiev x2' chips and coleslaw followed by strawberry cheesecake.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

6 egg omlette with half a tin of beans, followed by a rocket lolly which are supposed to be for my son


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Two fillet steaks & some salad with dressing.


----------



## ibiza2001 (Mar 6, 2009)

Chicken Fajitas!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

2004mark said:


> A chicken breast ripped into pieces, approx 50g of brown rice (uncooked weight), 1/2 tin of veg soup and a load of chili flakes mixed in a bowl and heated in the microwave @1.30pm - just heating the exact same thing up again now.


I never thought of using veg soup. You my friend are a genius.... oh sod it reps as well!


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Chicken, brown rice n green beans.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

4 eggs 150g lean bacon pepers tomatoes onion and chedder chese omlette. top ****!!


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

USN Pure Protein mixed with nuts, co**** oil tiny bit of water, in fridge for an hour then a splash of cream - eat with spoon


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

Big bowl of Ben and Jerrys Half Baked


----------



## edwards1990 (Nov 22, 2010)

cottage cheese.... just cottage cheese but as this is more a of a pre-bed snack my last meal would have to be a chicken breast with cheese and bbq sauce with a jacket potato


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

starbucks

cereal

an apple

GOD i love off season  i have 2 weeks left to enjoy it


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

one papaya

one mango

one cup of rooibos tea 

ahhhh


----------



## Medermit (Oct 14, 2010)

Quite nice to see how many of you are 'relaxed' with your eating at this time of year!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

300g of chicken with Olive oil chille garlic and ginger & Some Soy. Big bag of leaves.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Had a dirty lay in. Hmmm, 8 weetabix, 800ml milk and a dash of sugar.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

This morning, had a pot of fat free Greek yoghurt with pomegranate and sunflower seeds. I've just put ssome stew in the slow cooker - ingredients beef skirt, sweet potato, onions, mushrooms, chilli, red wine, worcs sauce, Bovril, herbs and spices...will also make dumplings...

For lunch I may have an egg sandwich or prawn stir fry


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

For dinner (post workout) I had, a tin of baked beans with onions and chilli sauce mixed and cooked over the hob, 4 whole eggs mixed with white cheese a dash or milk and pepper made into an omlette. Went down a treat! Good source of protein, decent carbs and a touch of fats!


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Spicy chicken (breast meat) with rice and peas.


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

steamed salmon with steamed veg and potatos, with two pieces of pineapple and a pint of water.


----------



## ajb316 (Jun 16, 2010)

200g turkey mince

300g sweet potato

100g brocolli

1 whole egg

1 tbs PB


----------



## Brotein (Mar 22, 2010)

3 whole eggs scrambled

1 chicken breast grilled

125g wholegrain rice

tablespoon of nutella


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

3 jacket potatos drenched in butter, cheese, tomatos and mayonaise nom nom  curtesy of my dear mum heh.. my diet is so awful being back home its annoying me -_- but eating crap is tastey lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

2 wholewheat fajitas

quorn mince

quorn chicken bits

loadsa veg, refried beans, cheese an guacamole.

fockin brother is a veggie so somehow we all gotta be if he's cooking


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Chicken stew

Got a mcdonalds on its way to me now though.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

300g sirloin steak with pepper sauce, broccoli, carrots, runner beans.

2 cans of diet coke. handful of mixed nuts and packet of kid sized choc buttons for desert.


----------



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Just had a tuna and salad wrap was delish 

good thread too btw


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

roast dinner...could barely stomach it tbh...usauly gone in 5 mins


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Chicken breast, 100 gr boiled rice and two tablespoons of bbq sauce.......its back on kids...


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

100 grams of pasta, tin of tuna, some pasta sauce and 2 tablespoons of olive oil


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

turkey curry with jacket spuds


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

turkey and piece xmas cake and 2 roses chocs


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

bag of chips and doner kebab meat. im having my last binge day tomorrow then thats it, clean all the way baby lol !!!


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

300g Mince, Pasta, sauce, loadsa cheese, whole garlic bread, 2 bottles shandy and xmas cake. Gotta love off season lol


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

10 jacobs crackers with cheese. Sausages with onion gravy, mashed potatos, mashed sweet potatos, carrots and brocolli when my missus gets in from work at 7.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bigmitch69 said:


> 10 jacobs crackers with cheese. Sausages with onion gravy, mashed potatos, mashed sweet potatos, carrots and brocolli when my missus gets in from work at 7.


Are you on a cutting diet then ??


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

5 egg omlette with bacon cheese onion and mushroom inside post W/O.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

M&S beef curry on a big jacket potato smothered in lurpak


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Steak n kidney pud, garlic mash, mushy peas, pickled red cabbage and onion gravy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

for all the people who have given a breakdown of their food and lthe recipe looks like its been copied out of flex magazine

how many have actaully eaten that or have just written it because itl be deemed as the the thing to do on a bb forum? lol


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Bout to have some steak n chipsss


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> Bout to have some steak n chipsss


thats more like it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> for all the people who have given a breakdown of their food and lthe recipe looks like its been copied out of flex magazine
> 
> how many have actaully eaten that or have just written it because itl be deemed as the the thing to do on a bb forum? lol


I can assure you l have actually eaten mine, mate l am ill with food of the nice variety..


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> I can assure you l have actually eaten mine, mate l am ill with food of the nice variety..


your in the yes pile, thanks for responding


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

3fishfingers n chips,dessert- shared 2 chocolate penguins(thorntons)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

400g potato and 250g of extra lean mince. Boring. But gets the job done. And i add to fried (no oil) eggs on top as im CRAZY!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

mal said:


> 3fishfingers n chips,dessert- shared 2 chocolate penguins(thorntons)


atlhetes meeting tommorow?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

thinking chicken, almond butter and a slice of xmas cake for my next meal as well actually


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

A ice pop my throat is swole over cause of man flu.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> atlhetes meeting tommorow?


yes,after mornig cardio and a swim


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

mal said:


> yes,after mornig cardio and a swim


see u there!!! 

im amazed we havnt had the strereo typical thick as two short ones bodybuilder answer 'cheescake' yet


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I just ate half a Terrys chocolate orange and some pear drops.

Is that good for cutting?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jonnyboi said:


> A ice pop my *throught* is swole over cause of man flu.


THROAT mate, its THROAT !!!


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

14 ounce Rump Steak

1 x Baked potato

75g Broccoli

Bloody lovely!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Smitch said:


> I just ate half a Terrys chocolate orange and some pear drops.
> 
> Is that good for cutting?


Be lean in no time :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

Smitch said:


> I just ate half a Terrys chocolate orange and some pear drops.
> 
> Is that good for cutting?


are you blasting or cruising coz it will make a big difference to your matabolic rate mate lol


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

cooked up 1/4 kg chicken breast diced, half and onion, a green pepper, 1 tablespoon each of garlic, chilli, cumin powders. Then threw a bit of water and added a packet of curry super noodles...Simples


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> THROAT mate, its THROAT !!!


Cheers for the correction mate but im not as half as bad as some meat heads on here.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Pizza meat feast minus the ham

im not proud of it


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

left overs

turkey

ham

stuffing

bread sauce

sausage


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I feel Stagg Dynamite Hot Chilli is in order, later.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

suliktribal said:


> I feel Stagg Dynamite Hot Chilli is in order, later.


Do you never learn ??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jonnyboi said:


> Cheers for the correction mate but im not as half as bad as some meat heads on here.


Fair point mate, was only trying to help..


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Do you never learn ??


My CPU is a neural net processor, a learning computer.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

suliktribal said:


> My CPU is a neural net processor, a learning computer.


What the hell is a CPU ?


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

200g prawns, wholewheat pasta, chilli sauce and mayo mixed together...apple juice...


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> What the hell is a CPU ?


The thing that's controlling your PC now buddy.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

suliktribal said:


> The thing that's controlling your PC now buddy.


I meant do you learn about the stag chilli you dillwad not in LIFE

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Steak & jalapnos. Normally with veg, mushrooms & onion but we have ran out


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> I meant do you learn about the stag chilli you dillwad not in LIFE
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


It's like a bad relationship. Painful but you go back for more!


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Lentil soup with x2 whole grain brown bread.

Hmmm

Home made rice pudding with a scoop of chocolate whey.

Hmmm (& some quality street...)


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Oxtail soup and 2x muffins.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

4 eggs and 2 slices of toast

....... and 4 after 8 mints


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

5 weetabix 50gr whey..and 3-4 mini toblarones.


----------



## SisterPsychosis (Dec 27, 2010)

100g lamb, 100g pork, 3 eggs, all fried in 20g butter, 50g pistachios, most of a tub of 10% fat goats' yoghurt, some stewed apple and some double cream. Oh and some left over xmas cake.

Think that's everything. Oh yeah - forgot the dark choc brazils, choc chip cookies and cider...


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

2 chicken breasts in a casserole with mushrooms, carrots, onions and green peppers. Small handful of almonds


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

pint of irn bru....tub of ben and jerrys phish food....


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

foot long chicken and cheese on brown bread from subway


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Last meal was........

Large rump steak

1 x green pepper

3 x eggs

2 x large mushrooms

Now drinking diluting sugar free orange with 3g CEE, 3g Taurine, 10g BCAA. Gotta love working at new year eh


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

100g cous cous

Chicken breast

Passata

Round lettuce


----------



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Steak chips tomato and fried egg  had to let everyone know as it was the best


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Pasta and a cup of tea


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Lean steak mince, pasta and veg

Fav meal of the day


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

200g chicken breast with a shake.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Not enough!!! Still hungry/slightly faint!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

stuboy said:


> 200g chicken breast with a shake.


mmmmmmmmmmmm chicken breast shake :drool:


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Cous cous

Mince

Tinned tomatoes

Passata.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

chicken and cous cous


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Home made chilli con carne.

350 cal, 55g protein a serving

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

2 plain bassa fillets.


----------



## Java_Jen (Jul 25, 2010)

6 egg whites with yoghurt and small handful of almonds


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm about to finish off the leftover half of a giant chicken kebab.


----------



## SisterPsychosis (Dec 27, 2010)

3 whole eggs (large) 200g chicken breast, 25g goats' butter (to fry it all in) 100g spinach and a VERY strong coffee made with 30ml double cream!

I'll eat something similar tonight (around 8pm) and that'll be me done until 2pm tomorrow.


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

2 scoops


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Pro Peptide + cinnamon + 3g fish oils..... roll on next meal, bloody starving!


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

2 scoop Choc mint protein, flaxseed oil, multiple vitamins that was at 7


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Eggs smoked salmon yum yum


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

BabyYoYo said:


> *Pro Peptide *+ cinnamon + 3g fish oils..... roll on next meal, bloody starving!


Loving my pro peptide  Had 100g of oats in mine too!


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Ewwww 100g Oats??? Jeez.... That's probably more carbs than I eat in a day :lol:


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Protein shake and 50g poridge oats.


----------



## SisterPsychosis (Dec 27, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Loving my pro peptide  Had 100g of oats in mine too!


I'll educate you all on the dangers of grains one of these days if it bloody well kills me!

Yes, I know I'm overzealous, but it's my current crusade! I need a crusade, it gives me something to focus on!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

SisterPsychosis said:


> I'll educate you all on the dangers of grains one of these days if it bloody well kills me!
> 
> Yes, I know I'm overzealous, but it's my current crusade! I need a crusade, it gives me something to focus on!


Why dont you focus on boiling your head !!!!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> Why dont you focus on boiling your head !!!!


Ha, love it (and the new avi) 

100g oats, 40g whey mixed with a pint of water... hard times after Christmas being such a generous [email protected] like me :lol:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

4 eggs and 3 slices of bacon.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Mixed bean curry!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

two of my meals yesterday were from the chip shop


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

just had a protein shake on the way into work a hr ago but my last meal was last nite and i had 2 aberdeen angus burgers in a bun with some fries alongside all done in the oven at home


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

2 raw eggs/1scoop protein


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Protein shake and 50g of Porridge oats.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

5 eggs


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Well on the night I was betrayed, I took bread and gave it thanks and praise. I broke the bread, gave it to my disciples, and said "Take this, all of you, and eat it: this is my body which will be given up for you." When supper was ended, I took the cup. Again I gave it thanks and praise, gave the cup to my disciples, and said "Take this, all of you, and drink from it: this is the cup of my blood, the blood of the new and everlasting covenant. It will be shed for you and for all so that sins may be forgiven. Do this in memory of me. Greedy buggers had it all and I didn't get any.


----------



## Nobby88 (Aug 11, 2010)

200g sweet potato, 100g brocolli and a chicken breast seasoned with nando's hot peri peri sprinkle. Believe me people it is hot lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

protein shake around 11. I am quite frankly Hank Marvin' right now, got a tupperware full of my homemade turkey meatballs and hot ball-sauce in my bag and I swear I can hear it calling my name


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

3 scrambled eggs, protein shake, wheetabix, milk

next, a horse!


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

50g oats

60g total protein(mp)

5g D-Asparic acid


----------



## Rob111 (Jul 1, 2009)

170g chicken, 100g rice, 50g cous cous, 2 boiled egg whites, shredded lettuce, mixed together


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

200g ex.lean mince, few chopped mushrooms, chopped onion - a little garlicy tomato based sauce

and of course the dog gets some lol, i can never resist


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

90g's of porridge 50g's of 100% pnt butter and 45g's of whey mixed with water


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Tinned beef! See the 'Tinned beef' thread !


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Slab of corned beef.


----------



## KNIGHTIE (Jan 9, 2011)

200g of chicken breast cup of rice brocoli, sweetcorn, and toms


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

200g rump and asparagus

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

2 chicken burittos!


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

165g prawns 2 celery sticks and 28g coconut oil and a little chilli yum yum keto diet


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

3 slices of wholemeal toast with butter and marmalade lol !!!!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

pizza


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

16" pizza!


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Cornbeef with coconut oil and green veg was tasty


----------



## jimmy89 (Jan 7, 2011)

8oz chicken 2 jacket spuds and veg


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Sy. said:


> beer and sausage sandwich


That not taste funny?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Just got out of bed and had a CNP chocolate flapjack bar, off round to me mums at 4 for a cooked dinner... Wont have much after that


----------

